# Chimple Question



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm about to buy a 14" Rhom from a guy and he says it has a chimple...its been in a 75g bowfront. Anyways how easy are they to get rid of? anyone have experience with treating one or ideas on the best way to go about it?

LOL nvm read all about it like 3 posts down... posting before reading >< disregard.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It would go away on it's own eventually if the fish were to halt the behavior (Which is not gonna happen) or you could remove it with a razor blade.

I'm sure I'm gonna get flamed for giving this advice, but hey, certainly wouldn't be the first time I caught sh*t on this site...!
If you really want it gone, take the fish out, lay it down on a damp, nonabrasive surface, and carefully cut the chimple off, making the incinsion just slightly on the "Chimple side."

Be careful to not hurt the fish, and be careful to not let your fingers get close to those teeth, he will be "Out for blood" at this point.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Well based on the fact its a 14" Rhom i think ill opt out on putting my fingers centimeters from his mouth. He was previously kept in a 75g bowfront and will be going into my 180, its 72" wide. So im assuming with the extra room hell heal up on his own from what ive read. I just cant imagine grabbing that fish, laying him down, and then putting my fingers next to his mouth...maybe im a p*ssy i dunno


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If you don't trust your ability to do so then I agree that you shouldn't.

p.s. If you already have the answer, then why are you asking?


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I posted then started reading around some other posts...so i quickly found my answer. That was all.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Coolness.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah.... even if you cut it off, it could easily grow back if the fish doesn't change its habits... I'd let it there... many rhoms have that...


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I will likely let it alone. As i said im buying form someone who had it in a 75g bowfront and hes going in my 180. So im guessing the added space should keep him from banging around so much.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

its just from the lack of space

in a 180 he should heal fine


----------

